# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  stupid stomach flu BLAH

## FiestyAnxiety

I've been sick for a while, today being my second day.

The first day, I threw up 3 times, first 2 times I think got everything  out, then the third time was this yellow liquid, probably stomach acid.

I tried eating bits of toast and drinking 7up the rest of the day but my stomach hurt and I felt nauseous. 

Last night, my legs and back were aching and I still had the nausea but  thankfully didn't throw up and was able to sleep a little.

Today, I've had some rice and some chicken broth and bits of crackers  and toast. I don't really feel nauseous but my stomach is contracting  which is pretty painful. I also have diarrhea, which my stool is pretty  much water. My boyfriend said my head feels a bit warm but not too bad.

This all sounds like the stomach flu to me. But the stomach contractions are painful and have me worried.

----------


## LauraJF

If your still feeling nauseous 72 hours into things you should go the doctors and get things checked out.

----------


## CeCe

Are you feeling any better today FA ??  :Rose:

----------


## Honeybear

That doesn't sound good. Try to take it easy for a few days. Keep doing what your during and nursing food, and soda.

----------


## FiestyAnxiety

im feeling much better. but that was super yucky. i hate being sick  ::(:  my anxiety spiked high well being sick too.

----------


## kc1895

:Hug:  have some chicken soup  :Pot:

----------


## Misssy

feel better soon...BLaehh  blah  eat some mushrooms good for immunity   sorry you are not feeling well being sick is no fun at all.

----------


## Misssy

yes this is snail spam...due to the lack of forum activity I have decided to wall paper it with snails for the moment

----------


## metamorphosis

A  couple of ideas-
Aloe Vera juice-soothes the stomach
Greek yogurt-contains probiotics and is easy on the stomach. As long as you are not lactose intolerant
Probiotic liquid or capsules for a stronger dose of friendly bacteria. Probably want to eat some crackers or soup if you can stomach it.
Plenty of fluids- water, broth, herbal teas, ginger is excellent for nausea or any other gastrointestinal problems.
Plant based digestive enzymes will help when eating foods. Make sure it does not contain HCL
Diarrhea causes the loss of electrolytes. So foods like bananas, brown rice, spinach, papaya are good.
See a doctor as soon as possible, it could be a bacterial, viral, or doubtfully parasitic infection.
Vitamin C can help. Just make sure its buffered with calcium and/or soothing herbs. Ester-C is a good source.
Garlic is excellent for combating viral and bacterial infections.
Finally, eat foods that are more alkaline and are easy to digest.

----------

